# Philly Area Herf Saturday May 20



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Fellas, the last herf i set up, all-be-it small, was cool..

Now i am giving all of you PLENTY advance notice.. Saturday May 20, we will meet at Mahogany.. I will set something up with the manager a few weeks in advance, but will need to get a head count together..

Figure around 3 o'clock, so we can smoke, have dinner, smoke, and drink the whole time..

Questions? RSVP?? pm me! or post here!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I'm in - put it on the calendar and everything! I'll be a designated driver if you need one or if anyone from this area wants to go play but doesn't want to drive.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bump it up~~


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I should be able to make

Where is Mahogony located?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I should be able to make
> 
> Where is Mahogony located?


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Yeah, what he said.


edit: found information via google ...

http://philadelphia.citysearch.com/profile/8946485#editorialreview

http://phillycigarbar.com/?cslink=profile_info_website_cust


----------



## Siamang (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey, I'd like to stop by and say hi. I go to Mahogany maybe once a week already, and meeting some fellow BOTLs would be great since I'm normally there with just the wife or work friends(_"Cremosa! Sounds exotic, thanks!"_). I'm more of the type to sit and watch all the goings-on, but I get chattier with a few Maker's & gingerales in me.

P.S. Just kidding about the Cremosa. If I give a friend a cigar it's never something I wouldn't smoke.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bump


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

As I've never been in a HERF or a cigar bar/club before, is there a protocol that we should observe? Should I get my hair and nails done? 

And yes, I will be there. 

Ronnie


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

As far as protocol for Mahogany, I mean I wouldn't wear my "Gone to race in a better place" Dale Earnhardt tee-shirt in there, or my special edition Whitesnake jeans, but besides that I don't think there is a dress code.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I missed the last herf at this location, friends spoke glowingly of the event. I'll see if they are interested in going again, and post back this week.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

why is there such a low response to this? i know there are more philly area members!!!!

come on guys!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> why is there such a low response to this? i know there are more philly area members!!!!
> 
> come on guys!


I will be there.

Do we have a secret word or signal that we use in order to identify ourselves? 

Ronnie


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> why is there such a low response to this? i know there are more philly area members!!!!
> 
> come on guys!


Probably because I posted that I was going to be there - that's just the way my life goes sometimes. :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

just got off the phone with Matt at Mahagany's, we will need a confirmed head count the week before.. So, add your name to the list of definite "will be there" by may 14, please! This should be fun.


1- justinphilly
2- germantownrob (yup, he's making a comeback!)
3- redbaron


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Gotta check the calender but I should be able to make this


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

1- justinphilly
2- germantownrob (yup, he's making a comeback!)
3- redbaron
4- bonggoy


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I will absolutely be there, along with my GF, so count me in for 2 people.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> just got off the phone with Matt at Mahagany's, we will need a confirmed head count the week before.. So, add your name to the list of definite "will be there" by may 14, please! This should be fun.
> 
> 1- justinphilly
> 2- germantownrob (yup, he's making a comeback!)
> 3- redbaron


You should add me to the list - I'll be there to meet up with you guys. I need to get something from Holt's anyway


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

1- justinphilly
2- germantownrob (yup, he's making a comeback!)
3- redbaron
4- bonggoy
5- Lance (+1)


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Lookin' good for me, unless something unexpectedly changes. Disappointed I couldn't make the last one, looking forward to this one.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> 1- justinphilly
> 2- germantownrob (yup, he's making a comeback!)
> 3- redbaron
> 4- bonggoy
> 5- Lance (+1)


6- joed
7- hammerhead

here is an idea i have, let me know how it sounds with you guys... I would like to have every member that comes to this herf bring the same number of cigars as participants. Then once we all get there, everyone gets a cigar from everyone else.. Ideally, if we had 25 people confirm, each person would bring a box, and we would each have a box of variety to smoke/take home..

does this sound cool, or am i just over-thinking things, as i always do.?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> 6- joed
> 7- hammerhead
> 
> here is an idea i have, let me know how it sounds with you guys... I would like to have every member that comes to this herf bring the same number of cigars as participants. Then once we all get there, everyone gets a cigar from everyone else.. Ideally, if we had 25 people confirm, each person would bring a box, and we would each have a box of variety to smoke/take home..
> ...


Yes to both questions.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> ...I would like to have every member that comes to this herf bring the same number of cigars as participants.


Justin, that's a nice idea, but I just can't spring for an average of $100 (or more) for a herf. If that's the expectation, I'll have to bow out. Sorry.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Justin, that's a nice idea, but I just can't spring for an average of $100 (or more) for a herf. If that's the expectation, I'll have to bow out. Sorry.


no, come.. i dont think we will do it anyway.

please join us!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

alright, cancel my idea about the smokes.. however i am sure some people will be bringing a good selection anyway..

Come on guys, where is all the Philly Love?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd love to come to this, but I won't know til we get closer whether it works out with the schedule at home. I'll get back to you in a couple weeks...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd love to go to this. It would be a nice excuse to go to Holts. But alas, I already have committments.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool, bro. I'm in. Would like to participate in the trade idea, but right now, finances really are tight for me. Between the gas, tolls and parking to hit Philly, plus whatever I spend on food and drink, means that it'll be a $100+ day, before I factor in any smokes. That's really steep for my wallet.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

RcktS4 said:


> I'd love to come to this, but I won't know til we get closer whether it works out with the schedule at home. I'll get back to you in a couple weeks...


Same here, i wont know for sure until it gets closer.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

So justin I thought I should post that yes I am going since when you told me about this herf saying no wasn't a word you would even hear. You sure can be a pushy S.O.B. (oh yeah :r ). See you all there.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> So justin I thought I should post that yes I am going since when you told me about this herf saying no wasn't a word you would even hear. You sure can be a pushy S.O.B. (oh yeah :r ). See you all there.


well, when i asked him to come to this herf, he was 18 Pilsner Urquell, and 4 shots of Jameson deep... And it was only 6:00.....on a Tuesday......MORNING!!!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> well, when i asked him to come to this herf, he was 18 Pilsner Urquell, and 4 shots of Jameson deep... And it was only 6:00.....on a Tuesday......MORNING!!!


I think it was tuesday night, get your facts straight.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

8 people are in... just wanted to bump this..


----------



## Siamang (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm definitely in, made sure to get the day off work.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Siamang said:


> I'm definitely in, made sure to get the day off work.


that makes 9! i think i have 3 of my friends from c-wise! so that makes 12


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bump!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I am still coming, but can only hang out from 3-6, gotta work at 630


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Count me in, unless some emergency-type thing comes up.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

TTgirl said:


> Count me in, unless some emergency-type thing comes up.


we are at 10 people for now, this is gonna be a good time..

keep posting!


----------



## unsuitedbert (Apr 29, 2006)

joed said:


> Probably because I posted that I was going to be there - that's just the way my life goes sometimes.
> 
> Justin, hope to be there. Come join us at the Atlantic City Cigar Gala,
> 
> ...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I was curious about the Atlantic City Cigar gala, what vendors are going to be there?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bump


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i am getting a few responses asking to make the start time later.. what do u all think?


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Justin
I'm in the same situation as Lance- I have to leave by 6:00, which has kept me from confirming attendance so far. I would certainly not be able to make a later start. 
Gas prices (60 bucks RT) are a real inhibition for a three hour tour, a three hour tour...  
mike


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah, much later and I wouldn't be able to attend. if it started at 4, I could still hang out for a couple hours. and later than that, and I wouldnt be able to stay long at all, and probably wouldn't stop by.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I say leave it the way it is, and then the early people can come, as well and the second shift. I myself will be smokin from 10am till 2am


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool, We Are Leaving It The Way It Is!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I say leave it the way it is, and then the early people can come, as well and the second shift. I myself will be smokin from 10am till 2am


Good thinking! Can we get a show of hands for early arrivers? I could get there as early as noon, if anyone wants to start early. 
Also, what's parking like for a pickup truck in that area. I can't fit in most parking garages.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

not sure of parking for pickup trucks.. there are plenty of open pay as you park lots though.. 

i will be there at 2:00 with G-townrob!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I think they open @ 2 right?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i believe they open at 12. 

BUT, PLEASE JUST POST SAYING I'M IN, + HOWEVER MANY GUESTS YOU PLAN TO BRING.. I NEED TO HAVE AN ACCURATE HEAD-COUNT INTO THEM BY THE 14TH!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I AM IN + 1 (germantown rob)


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm still in - +0


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in +0


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am in +1 (justinphilly), or should I say :tpd: :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I am in +1 (justinphilly), or should I say :tpd: :r


who you calling stupid? you, you, :al


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> who you calling stupid? you, you, :al


I have only begone to drink! :al :bx u


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh yeah Justin thanks for driving me there and back in advance. I forgot the train system here won't let me ride them after I have been drinking, can't imagine why?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Im still in +0 ... I might drop by holts ... so I should be there around 3ish ...


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bump!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Bumpity Bump. Whats the update on this, final headcount etc...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

it looks like about 10 or so from this board, with another 5 or so meeting a little later from CW.. so it looks good!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bumpity bumpity boo..


its coming up!!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

49hrs left until Herf time :w ! I am really looking forward to meeting all the CS folks that are coming, not so sure about the CW people :r . See you there!


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> why is there such a low response to this? i know there are more philly area members!!!!
> 
> come on guys!


I'm new here, so I may be way out of line or something. But most herfs are more casual and less expensive, aren't they? Like getting togther at a bar or a BOTL's house. Just my 2cs.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

mahogany's is a bit on the pricey side. but it will be fun to get together to smoke with a bunch of members.. i figure i will buy a couple of smokes from holts, and then smoke the ones i bring, from the island.

u should come, it will only be as expensive as u make it!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

take a look at the website..

http://phillycigarbar.com/page/nsuh/Home_Page.html


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't know, I don't think Mahoghany is all that pricey. Maybe its' just me, but the environment there is so good, I would pay cover just top get in. Hot waitresses, quiet, big comfy sofas and any type of liquor you could think of, plus they make a mean prosciutto sandwich. I've never had a bad experiance all the times I have been there.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I don't know, I don't think Mahoghany is all that pricey. Maybe its' just me, but the environment there is so good, I would pay cover just top get in. Hot waitresses, quiet, big comfy sofas and any type of liquor you could think of, plus they make a mean prosciutto sandwich. I've never had a bad experiance all the times I have been there.


yeah, but we both have 100 dollar bill printers in our basements!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I was just looking over the menu and wow I am glad to hang out awhile so I can try a few different things. The prices seem very reasonable considering Justin's bar is the same price or more and you can't smoke a stogie there. Well time to go figure which sticks I am bringing tomorrow.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Considering what it is, Mahogany is very reasonably priced I think. Their food portions are very generous as well. The only thing pricey is their cigars.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

How come is mentioning the attractive waitresses, I mean a few of them its seems there is a "dead heat in a zepplin race" going on. (think about that for a minute, you'll get it)


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> yeah, but we both have 100 dollar bill printers in our basements!


I request that we move the Herf to Justin's basement!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Checking in. I presume we're still on. What time will y'all be there? we were figuring to get there about between 1- and 2-ish.

Justin, you got a cell number so I can hit you by voice in case anything goes wrong or we get lost? PM me so we can exchange numbers.

Thanks!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Hammerhead- I'll be there around then, closer to one, I guess.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm going in to work for a lil, I'll prob be there round 1:30-2


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Checking in. I presume we're still on. What time will y'all be there? we were figuring to get there about between 1- and 2-ish.
> 
> Justin, you got a cell number so I can hit you by voice in case anything goes wrong or we get lost? PM me so we can exchange numbers.
> 
> Thanks!


Pm sent with Justin's phone # .


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Rob, I thought Justin told us not to give his phone number out after the mongolian dating service incident?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Rob, I thought Justin told us not to give his phone number out after the mongolian dating service incident?


Who do you think gave his number to the service?:r


----------



## Siamang (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm stuck working 3:30-midnight at Trader Joe's, down on Market St, in spite of requesting the day off. :c I'm jealous but hope you guys have a good time, and I'll have a cigar on my lunch break for solidarity's sake.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

*The envelope please...*

The Academy has unanimously awarded Germantown Rob with the "Most Likely to Not Remember Getting Laid" Award!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: The envelope please...*



TTgirl said:


> The Academy has unanimously awarded Germantown Rob with the "Most Likely to Not Remember Getting Laid" Award!!


I would whole heartedly agree with the academy on this selection and award.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: The envelope please...*



TTgirl said:


> The Academy has unanimously awarded Germantown Rob with the "Most Likely to Not Remember Getting Laid" Award!!


tomorrow morning he is gonna wake up and wonder, how the hell does TTgirl know ANYTHING about him? I mean, its not like you guys have ever met....have you?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: The envelope please...*



TTgirl said:


> The Academy has unanimously awarded Germantown Rob with the "Most Likely to Not Remember Getting Laid" Award!!


After today's experience after five (yes, that's *5*) hours, I'd have to say that Rob's avatar is somehow strangely apropos in a bizarre "please hurt me with an erotic <_insert name of bizarre leather accessory here_>" kinda way.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: The envelope please...*

its amazing what a little payote and sex with sheep will do for the alcohol tolerance.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Don't forget the ping pong balls!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

nisiar said:


> Don't forget the ping pong balls!


PING PONG BALLS!!! :r


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Pink Pong BAlls!


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: The envelope please...*



justinphilly said:


> tomorrow morning he is gonna wake up and wonder, how the hell does TTgirl know ANYTHING about him? I mean, its not like you guys have ever met....have you?


I think he's gonna wake up and say, "Why do I smell like cigar smoke?" :r

And never mind the ping pong balls; I want to see that cell phone trick.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Great to meet everyone at the herf, glad I could give some memorable moments to those I didn't offend :r . Don't forget how much I love the color pink.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, finally got some photos from the HERF up on my personal site. Sorry about the lousy photos. Should have brought my regular digital cam rather than the phonecam.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Man, I am not photogenic. Sheesh I look like I have a touch of palsy or something. :hn


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Man, I am not photogenic. Sheesh I look like I have a touch of palsy or something. :hn


Heh... notice I didn't take any pictures of myself???


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

This was a "good ole time" I cant wait for the next one. Thanks to JoeD and Justin for the sticks. Its was a might nice gesture gentlemen.

Im with Debbie on this, I also want to see this cell phone trick.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Lance said:


> Im with Debbie on this, I also want to see this cell phone trick.


So how do you imagine this goes?

TALENTED CHICK #1: Hold on, I've got a call. Hey, it's for you!

TALENTED CHICK #2: I'm ready, send it on over...

Then they order a pizza.

o


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

TTgirl said:


> Then they order a pizza.


Generous helpings of sausage and 'roni, I presume?


----------

